# Help with 1st time around Benidorm.



## 105353 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello All,
We are off to Benidorm for 4wks in August and was hoping someone could give us some tips on campsites or wildspots, this being our 1st time there!!
Can you park on or near the beach?
Reading the topics many of you seem to have been abroad for long periods at a time, do the sites have any laudrette facilities?
Any help most welcome,

Thanks Ken & Dawn.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi wildcamper

Haven't been myself but if you do a search for Benidorm from the Forums page on MHF you will get some posts that may well help you.


----------



## 105353 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Tricia,
Thanks for that, will have a look,
Ken.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Have a look at Albir. There's a site on the beach, much quiter than Benidorm and only a 1 euro bus ride from Benidorm center

Geoff


----------

